# CMS guidelines for timely chart completion



## CjC@alba (Aug 23, 2018)

What is the CMS guideline for timely chart note completion by a provider?  Please provide the CMS guideline number or link so I can print it for discussion with my providers.

Thank you,

Colleen Cowgill, CPC


----------



## CatchTheWind (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry for the delayed reply; I just happened to come across your question.

From the First Coast Service Options (Florida's MAC) website: “Medicare expects the documentation to be generated at the time of service or shortly thereafter. Delayed entries within a reasonable time frame (24-48 hrs.) are acceptable for purposes of clarification, error correction, the addition of information not initially available, and if certain unusual circumstances prevented the generation of the note at the time of service.” https://medicare.fcso.com/Publications_A/2006/138374.pdf


----------

